# Tiger Dreaming



## benc63 (May 8, 2013)

For 25 years after the arrival of the first fleet in 1788, the fledgling colony in Sydney was confined by the seemingly impassable Blue Mountains, part of eastern Australia's Great dividing range. In may 1813, three explorers succeed in finding a pass through the mountains to the fertile plains beyond.
Today, beef cattle and sheep graze with the kangaroos while clear streams meander through the gently rolling hills. Brown and rainbow trout dart through the shallows and turtles swim in the deeper pools.
This is Tiger snake country.
We head off from Sydney at first light and make our way into the mountains with mixed emotions. Its the end of the season and the air is crisp with a stiff breeze and a sky filled with grey. As we descend, the winds ease and the cloud cover breaks into a beautiful Autumn morning. Now and again flashes of colour erupt as parrots rise, disturbed by our passing on the narrow potholed country lanes.





As we arrive, the sky is clear and the sun is warming the frost tinged fields of a small secluded site. The stream bubbles and gurgles over smooth granite boulders, with protruding logs and native grass covered banks providing a near perfect habitat for much of the local wildlife.





Higher up the banks, exfoliated slabs of granite house species of skinks, frogs, dragons, and smaller elapids as well as spiders, scorpions and a myriad of other insects.






























Isolated outcrops of split boulders form an oasis for family groups of Cunningham skinks, larger and prettier than their Sydney cousins.









Down by the river from a subterranean city of rabbit warrens, emerges our target species,a large stunning Tiger snake to bask in the mid morning sun. unfortunately, reluctant to be photographed, it retreats deep underground to avoid our unwanted intrusion.
Further downstream and a small Copperhead is seeking the sun from an upturned tree root, still sluggish from the cold of the night before.









A larger specimen is soon spotted basking in a patch of grasses on the river bank.

















Engrossed in our wanderings, the day is quickly over and as the sun sets, we pack up and head off back to the coast tired, happy, and dreaming of summer, tigers, and a return to a secret river.


----------



## Ambush (May 8, 2013)

Excellent Post and Pics Ben.. Very Nice


----------



## Grogshla (May 8, 2013)

awesome stuff mate. Very inspiring


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2013)

Hmm it's one of the frogs I'm less familiar with but that does appear to be a Booroolong, much more exciting than a Tiger or Copperhead imo. 

Nice pics.


----------



## benc63 (May 8, 2013)

Thought it was a Booroolong but wasnt sure and was hoping for someone to give a positive id.
Apparently they are making a comeback in some areas after a steep decline.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 8, 2013)

was a great day ben and what a great post about it, we will have to go again,lucky we didn't find the tiger i found the week before cause it was too ugly to photograph LOL

great little Dwyers snake _Parasuta dwyeri _,found a baby one and an adult last year in same spot


----------



## Skeptic (May 8, 2013)

Awesome  Loved that little dragon chill'n out


----------



## richoman_3 (May 9, 2013)

awesome pics and finds!!!


----------



## benc63 (May 9, 2013)

What does a professional snake catcher do on his day off?
Look for snakes of course.





Hey Rob, add your photos. I know you got some killer shots.


----------



## jack (May 9, 2013)

fantastic shots of some of my favourite animals


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 9, 2013)

Great report, looks like you had a blast.
What with the dragon on its back, just need a little drink with an umbrella in it


----------



## Justdragons (May 9, 2013)

is the little guy on his back dead??


----------



## Justdragons (May 9, 2013)

hope we see these types of snaps in the calandar comp  beautiful shots mate.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 9, 2013)

Great shots mate, Love that Black ramsayi!


----------



## SteveNT (May 9, 2013)

Superb. Love the copperhead.

That dragon looks looks like how I feel atm!


----------



## thals (May 9, 2013)

Lovely scenic & copperhead shots!


----------



## B_STATS (May 9, 2013)

How can I get into this stuff? What a DREAM!


----------



## moosenoose (May 9, 2013)

Wonderful, thoroughly enjoyable post


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2013)

excellent photographs especially liked the dragon on it's back


----------



## ronhalling (May 10, 2013)

Ohhh Ben, you brought a wistful tear to my eye with those first couple of shots, they took me back 40 years to the days and weeks spent backpacking and camping throughout the Megalong Valley, an uncomplicated and adventurous time in my life, your pics and dialogue helped for just a short time to relieve my depression, thanks m8  ..........................Ron


----------



## Zipidee (May 10, 2013)

One of the best posts I've seen on the Forum. Brilliant!


----------

